# Impressions of Paradigm PW-2200 or SVS PB12-NSD or ?



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Just wondering what you guys thought of the PW-2200 and what would be compareable or better at that price range ($800)? I heard it today and thought that it was pretty good. I'm also looking at SVS PB12-NSD as well and wondered which one would be better?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I actually own the PW-2200. I think it's a pretty good sub. I have to admit that I haven't really stacked it up against anybody else in a side by side comparison, but the best thing I can say is that the bass is there and I don't know the sub is there.

All that being said, if I were to do it all over again, I'd probably get something from SVS (or even Hsu or Outlaw). There prices just can't be beat due to their business model.

JCD


----------



## Coltrane (Aug 8, 2007)

I owned the pw-2100 and upgraded to the svs pc20-39i, from what I can tell it is the cylinder version of the unit you're looking at. I thought the Paradigm sounded better for music than the svs and almost matched it for bass extension. I would expect the pw-2200 to be quite close to the SVS. I live in Edmonton and bought the cylinder a year ago when the dollar was over $.90 and I had to pay over $850. The box sub adds about $50 more. The paradigm was a version 2 I don't know if there is a ver. 3 PW-2200.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe SVS will confirm that the PB12-NSD will out-perform the 20-39 PCi. It will most likely play louder and no doubt it will extend lower.


----------



## Coltrane (Aug 8, 2007)

The SVS website says that the pc 20-39i is"virtually a sonic clone in performance".


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The NSD will no doubt extend lower... 

20-39 PCi:









PB12-NSD:









Most likely it will be a few db louder. :T


----------



## Coltrane (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know how to read these graphs or interpret them. I can see that the line on the box sub drops at a lower range . It seems though, the cylinder subs line is less bumpy. How would this effect the sound of a speaker?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They basically show you the frequency response of the sub. The NSD will extend deeper... down to about 17Hz vs about 20Hz on the PCi. This means you will feel a little more with the NSD than you would the PCi. It also appears that the output on the NSD might be a few db louder from 45Hz on up... and obviously it will be louder from 17Hz to 20Hz.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I ended up getting the PC13-U and love it to death, but the funny thing now is that I can pick up the PW-2200 v2 and PB12-NSD for the same price. They are both being sold used in my area and the wife has given me the go-ahead to purchase one of them if I wanted to. With that being said, which one would be the better choice? I love the SVS sub now and think I'll pick up the NSD, but I'd like to know first before I go ahead with it.


----------

